# Their happy place is with me 💕



## Ronni (Sep 15, 2019)

They are never as content as when they’re curled up with me... on my lap or next to me.


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 16, 2019)

So sweet!


----------



## Keesha (Sep 16, 2019)

They are adorable Ronni. 
Mine are the same about me. 
They cry if I leave them at times. 
It’s adorable though.


----------

